# Mammoth Cave .



## Jaytrek57 (May 15, 2005)

Ok my friends.

My wife and I, on are quest to visit and spend a least 2 nights in every National Park (where applicable), have decided to keep it relatively "local" this year and make it a driving trip.Shenandoah, Smokeys and Mammoth Cave.

The three NPs listed are it.

The Smokeys and Shenandoah I have experience with. If anyone has the 411 on Mammoth Cave and that area and would like to share, my thanks in advance. Info about the surrounding area, best food, BAR, etc.. would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## noreaster (May 17, 2005)

Smokey mountains you definitly want to stay here http://www.cadescove.net/.  Very cool wild life and the park rangers have shows by local fidlers and interesting nature stuff.  Be ready for a bear vist while camping there.  Oh yeah when I was there years ago they had skunks everywhere.  They were cool skunks because even though they were all around your camp site. The skunks never bothered you and you definitly didn't bother them.  You did have to be carefule where you step.  Great place if you like wild life. 

Mamouth caves was very cool place.  We took the old fashion keorsene lantern tour and one of the rangers would throw fire tourches up on the rock landings so you could see where your going like it was done before Coleman gas lanterns.

Have fun


----------

